# Shirts to use



## Johnnysrabian3 (Nov 22, 2018)

I currently own a clothing line that is streetwear focused. We are currently printing on port and company shirts but would like try out other shirts. We are looking for a heavier shirt, perferably 5.5 oz and above. If anyone has any reccomendations that would be amazing!!

Thanks.


----------

